

Why the Tumblr Deal Is a Disaster for Entrepreneurs - SethMurphy
http://boss.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/06/06/why-the-tumblr-deal-is-a-disaster-for-entrepreneurs/?ref=technology

======
SethMurphy
As a NYC entrepreneur I am excited to see how the money is spread around. This
is a Billion dollars! Much of it will go back on the table as investments
instead of staying in Yahoo's bank account.

